# Just got Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 40" Vertical Gas Smoker



## idaho (Dec 27, 2013)

Just got this yesterday at Cabela's. I have read all the upgrades that need to be made and will get started on them all right away. I will try to post pictures as we assemble it.


----------



## idaho (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok putting it together was not bad, here are some pictures all complete IF I post them right

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n36/NIdaho_Mudder/IMG_20131227_124806199.jpg

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n36/NIdaho_Mudder/IMG_20131227_124822541.jpg


----------



## jpuff (Dec 27, 2013)

Think I got the same one for Christmas. Can't wait to get it fired up


----------



## mazdaparts (Dec 27, 2013)

I have the same smoker but from BPS.  Looks like you got a different handle than me, but otherwise the same.  I think cabelas gives you a cover though.  I have a thread in propane smokers with some qview.  It really works great.  Its my first smoker and I could get used to this real quick.  I would suggest getting a Maverick et-732 asap.  The temp gauge in the door is sketchy at best.  It was dead on for the first seasoning cycle.  The second it was about 100* off.  When I cooked porksteaks on it it was about 150* off, then 2 days later I did 3 rack of ribs and it was about 25* off.  Christmas eve it was dead on again.  I'm not sure why people complain about the water tray being too small.  At 225-230* it doesn't run out for 2-2.5 hours about as long as 3 chunks of hickory last.  I figure If I have to add wood I might as well add water.


----------



## idaho (Dec 28, 2013)

mazdaparts said:


> I have the same smoker but from BPS.  Looks like you got a different handle than me, but otherwise the same.  I think cabelas gives you a cover though.  I have a thread in propane smokers with some qview.  It really works great.  Its my first smoker and I could get used to this real quick.  I would suggest getting a Maverick et-732 asap.  The temp gauge in the door is sketchy at best.  It was dead on for the first seasoning cycle.  The second it was about 100* off.  When I cooked porksteaks on it it was about 150* off, then 2 days later I did 3 rack of ribs and it was about 25* off.  Christmas eve it was dead on again.  I'm not sure why people complain about the water tray being too small.  At 225-230* it doesn't run out for 2-2.5 hours about as long as 3 chunks of hickory last.  I figure If I have to add wood I might as well add water.


 Yes the Mavrick was ordered yesterday as were 11 feet of Q matz have the cast iron pan and something for the water so now just need to do vent change. Yes it has a cover which was great. May season it tomorrow so can burn something next week lol


----------



## tg pythons (Dec 28, 2013)

Very cool.  When you copy the links from Photobucket, copy the IMG links.  That will display the image right in the tread.


----------



## idaho (Dec 29, 2013)

TG Pythons said:


> Very cool. When you copy the links from Photobucket, copy the IMG links. That will display the image right in the tread.


Tried that would not work :(


----------



## tg pythons (Dec 29, 2013)

See if this works.

http://s15.photobucket.com/user/6sp...0-43ED-871D-9A8A65AEB2A1_zpshktiiomw.jpg.html

http://s15.photobucket.com/user/6sp...8-431D-86B6-97BA524407D7_zpsjbn3iaek.jpg.html

Should give you this.  Try it and let me know if that works.

http://s108.photobucket.com/user/NIdaho_Mudder/media/IMG_20131227_124806199.jpg.html


----------



## idaho (Dec 29, 2013)

I think I need another app on phone I only have twitter an facebook as option


----------



## idaho (Dec 31, 2013)

Well the postman just brought me 11 foot of Qmats and a Mavrick 732


----------



## tg pythons (Jan 1, 2014)

That's a good way to start the new year!


----------



## idaho (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok seasoning it today.

Got 3 chickens I split in half, a big pack of legs all in my brine. I went with Salt, Dark brown sugar, Fresh Targon, Onion, Garlic, and fresh oregano, with apple cider and some powdered onion an garlic. This is my first attempt at brining or ever eating something that's been brined. Will pull them tomorrow rinse and pat dry. Will let air dry a while out side since its low 30's. my 732 is working great I can watch temps from my couch :)


----------



## mazdaparts (Jan 5, 2014)

I've only brined pork, but I really want to brine a chicken next time I do one.  It really adds flavor and moisture to the pork, hopefully it does the same to chicken.


----------



## idaho (Jan 5, 2014)

Chicken is out drying, not sure if I am doing a rub or just some basic seasonings. should get it I smoker by 2 I am hoping it will be done about 530


----------



## mazdaparts (Jan 11, 2014)

I've only brined pork, but I really want to brine a chicken next time I do one.  It really adds flavor and moisture to the pork, hopefully it does the same to chicken.


----------



## fertpro (Jan 12, 2014)

I just got this same smoker from Cabelas. It seems ok I guess. I really don't know what I'm looking for but the only thing that stands put is that the wood chips bun  so fast. 2 cups are about gone in an hour or less. What could I do so I don't go broke buying wood chips for this new hobby. I already buy ammunition so :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## idaho (Jan 12, 2014)

I use the cast iron skillet in my burner pan. Seems I get a pretty good smoke time on mine at lower temps.


----------



## mazdaparts (Jan 13, 2014)

Like most others I use a number 8 cast iron skillet, but I use wood chunks instead of chips.  Chunks smoke for a long time, last smoke I did was a boneless pork butt roast.  Didn't know such a cut existed, but I figured it was a boneless pork butt.  I smoked it for about 7 hours for pulled pork sandwiches, I started with 4 fist sized chunks, after 2 hours I put supper in the smoker (western style ribs) and added some smaller chunks.  After I pulled the boneless pork butt roast out I was cleaning up the smoker and still had several small coals still going.  The skillet makes a huge difference.


----------



## william b (Jan 14, 2014)

Brine whole or pieces of chicken 2 gal. water, 1 cup kosher salt 1 cup onion powder. 1 cup garlic powder1 coarse black pepper 1 cup sugar1/4 cup pickling spice and 1/4 cup old bay. For less chicken cut down by 1/2 ot 1/4


----------



## zozr (Jan 14, 2014)

I just got a propane smoker and I have a few questions.

Do you also use charcoal in the bottom pan and then you add a little wood after the charcoal is going from the burner?

I'm a little confused on this process. Thank you


----------



## idaho (Jan 14, 2014)

I just soak the chips then put in the pan I do not use charcoal


----------



## island smoke (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey Zozr:  I am a newbie too.  I got my Masterbuilt Duel Fuel Pro (gas/charcoal) at Christmas.  I use just wood chunks in the pan.  I took the advice of some smoking veterans and hammered down the slits in the chip pan and I use a handle-less cast iron griddle that is about 9-10 inch round and covered the chip pan.  I put my non-wet wood chunks in there; but I learned really fast not to put too much wood at one time.  It seems you get a lot of billowing white smoke then.  I use a couple nice size chunks at a time.  I also started getting the nice blue smoke this last smoke; after I got some of that high-temp tape strip and lined the inside of the smoker door with it.  It really helped fill the gaps so that all my heat/smoke wouldn't escape.  Again, another tip from the veterans.  Working nicely now..I smoked a whole chicken the day after Christmas and just smoked a 9-pound pork butt on Wednesday.  Came out really nice with the nice pink smoke ring on the meat.  I attached some pictures for you.


----------



## mossyoak338 (Aug 31, 2015)

what upgrades should be done I cant find a list.


----------

